# Copy of my contact (if this works)



## grandview

If this works you can use it. This is from last year and it's pretty basic.


----------



## Added Touch

Thank you very much!

Tom


----------



## Krehling PM

grandview, that is a very impressive web iste you have there


----------



## storm king

THANKS for sharing grandview, care to let us know what the new one says LOL


----------



## JD Dave

Looks good GV.


----------



## tls22

grandview;304609 said:


> If this works you can use it. This is from last year and it's pretty basic.


Looks good GV, but where is the check box for salting and shoveling?


----------



## grandview

tls22;592507 said:


> Looks good GV, but where is the check box for salting and shoveling?


I only offer that during the summer.


----------



## BigLou80

Grandview,
here is some fine print that you may want to put on the back. Just some CYA precautions and other legalities in this state anyhow that all contracts must have. These are cut and pasted from my construction contract but with changing a few words they will fit in a plowing contract

Returned Check Policy: In the event Owners bounce a check (or checks) to Contractor the following will occur: 1) Contractor will promptly notify Owners. 2) Within 24 hours, Owners will deliver (not mail) to Contractor's office a cashier's check covering the sum of these four items: a) the amount of the bounced check(s), b) all Contractor's bank charges for processing the bad check(s), currently around $25, c) any and all bank charges from any checks written by Contractor that bounce as a direct result of Owner's bad check, and d) a processing fee of $25 to over our administrative expenses. 

Owner is responsible for all fees incurred by contractor (including but not limited to attorneys and court filing fee’s) when attempting to collect monies owed to contractor by owner

If owner fails to issue a payment with in ten days after payment is due, the contractor may upon 7 days written notice to the owner, terminate the contract and recover from the owner payment for all work executed and for proven loss sustained upon any materials and equipment, including reasonable profit and damages. Owner also must pay any and all bank charges from any checks written by Contractor that bounce as a direct result of Owner's failure to pay 

Non-Binding Items. 
Any specifications, drawings, letters, pricing, or
conversation between Owners and Contractor prior to contract acceptance
are to be used as guides only and are not binding upon Contractor.


----------



## grandview

Never a problem. We shake hands and that good enough.


----------



## BigLou80

A few more

Cancellation: The owner may cancel this agreement provided that the owner notifies the contractor in writing at his office by ordinary mail posted, telegram sent or delivery not later than midnight of the third business day following the signing of this Agreement. Owners by signing this contract acknowledge the receipt of the attached Notice of Cancellation

If, after signing this contract and expiration of three (3) business days owner refuses to permit contractor to reomve snow, it is agreed that the contractor would suffer damages including loss of profit which the contractor would otherwise have made on the project, a portion of the sales commission, the cost of estimating the job and preparing to perform the project (mobilization), and loss of other potential business which the contractor might have obtained. It is agreed that it would be exceedingly difficult and impractical to determine the amount of damages that would be sustained by contractor and therefore agreed that, in the event of such default, owners will pay contractor Twenty percent (20%) of the contract price as liquidated damages and not as a penalty.

Repair. the contractor reserves the right to repair/replace or pay reasonable sums in order to effect those repair to any mutually agreedcontractor caused damage to the property

Changes/Questions/Requests
Please ask any questions and express any concerns or request changes, but
please make them directly to the owner and no other employee,


Insurances
Contractor agrees to keep in effect, insurances to cover general liability,
property damage, workers compensation and vehicle insurances for owners
protection and association common elements, if applicable, protection also.

Pets & Children
1. Children are to be controlled and kept away from snow removal in progress
2. Dogs and cats to be kept away from snow removal in progress

Personal Possessions
1. The area in which snow is to me cleared should be kept free of all personal posessions and debris. The contractor will not be held responsible for any and all objects that may be damaged during snow removal due to owners failure to remove them prior to the snow being cleared.

By signing hereunder, owner acknowledges a receipt of copy of the signed contract

DO NOT SIGN THIS CONTRACT IF ANY BLANK SPACES EXIST

_________________________________ ______/______/_2008
For Hale Construction Services INC (contractor)


________________________________________ _____/ ____/2008
Owner

________________________________________ _____/____/2008
Owner



Do Not sign this contract if any blank spaces exist


----------



## BigLou80

grandview;597560 said:


> Never a problem. We shake hands and that good enough.


I am very happy to hear that you can operate like that and have never been stuck for a decent sum of money. I used to trust people but no longer can so I protect my self to the best of my ability. I would think some fine print would come in especially hand with seasonal contracts

Lou


----------

